# Mister Nice Guiy - 2 months on



## MisterNiceGuy (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey, it's been a while! I just wanted to update you all where I've been the past couple of months...

Wife had a complete 180 turn around about 2 months ago. The MC put the screws to her and told her to leave me or open her heart to me. She decided to open up to me and see where it would go. In a matter of a week or two we were having sex like rabbits which continues to this day. There have been a couple of bumps in the road but generally things have been great. I speak my mind way more than I used to. I take the lead and initiate sex just about every day. Her mood do not make me anxious any more. I am not afraid to stand up to her and she appreciates all that I've become (or I should say unlocked). Wife found a job and a great company and is going to pull in some serious bucks and my business is doing OK, but something I need to make more money at.

I would say the turning point for her was when she read Passionate Marriage by Dr. Schnarch and it really put a spotlight on our problems. It's a little dense, but I highly recommend it to all of you having marital problems. The other person that has helped me tremendously is Dr. Robert Glover, the author of No More Mister Nice Guy. I happen to live in his area and have had some counseling with him and it has worked wonders... Also, I know some of you think he goofy, but David Deida has also been a good read. The other thing I discovered is that I am probably ADD which has a strong coorelation with the Nice Guy syndrome. 

As Dr. Glover says, I will be a recovering Nice Guy the rest of my life. I can never let up on my personal growth. If I can do it, I think most of you Nice Guys out there can do it too... I probably won't check here too much, I'm super busy but I want to thank all of you for your help. I couldn't have done it without this forum!

Here is a link to my old thread: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/21806-ea-already-moving-towards-pa.html


----------



## frustated (Jun 24, 2011)

good for you sir!


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Congrats on the turnaround!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

It's all nonsense. It will never work .... This man-up thing is like the horseless carriage, it will never catch on. :FIREdevil:

Thanks for checking back. Very happy ... for the both of you.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Well done sir. 




MisterNiceGuy said:


> Hey, it's been a while! I just wanted to update you all where I've been the past couple of months...
> 
> Wife had a complete 180 turn around about 2 months ago. The MC put the screws to her and told her to leave me or open her heart to me. She decided to open up to me and see where it would go. In a matter of a week or two we were having sex like rabbits which continues to this day. There have been a couple of bumps in the road but generally things have been great. I speak my mind way more than I used to. I take the lead and initiate sex just about every day. Her mood do not make me anxious any more. I am not afraid to stand up to her and she appreciates all that I've become (or I should say unlocked). Wife found a job and a great company and is going to pull in some serious bucks and my business is doing OK, but something I need to make more money at.
> 
> ...


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Alright!


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

MisterNiceGuy,

It is inspiring to hear how it is for your now, yourself "unlocked" indeed. 

As well, I echo Deejo's appreciation for you checking back in. 

Your testament is worth it's weight in gold to all the future men coming behind you, that can and WILL become "unlocked" themselves, thanks to you and the other good men willing to share so much here, both painful setbacks and joyful successes, for the benefit of so many.

I wish you well.


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for checking back in!

I'm pretty sure your Rock Star status is still valid!

Funny you should mention ADD, NMMNG book and Dieda book. 

I too have had a turnaround due to the exact same 3 things. ADD taken care of by Adderall, NMMNG and Dieda info digested and in play every day. My IC noticed today that I don't seem to be as clingy or needy when I'm discussing home life or work life situations. I no longer need validation nor do I seek it from my wife any longer. I lead and she has been following for past 2 months. 

Thanks to you Mister Nice Guy, Deejo, MEM, BigBadWolf and a few others. This stuff really works. I'm happier, my wife is happier. 

Thanks Guys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

*round of applause* :smthumbup:
Nice!


----------



## Neil (Jan 5, 2011)

Your one of the reasons I check in nearly every day, and I have been waiting for an update now for days and days just hoping you managed to keep your "well last night it happened" going..

So pleased and happy to read this

It would be so great if people who began to have success (and I suppose I should include myself in this) would report back on it more often than disappear into the wilderness.

It certainly backs up the what seems to becoming an argument in some quarters that "manning up" deosn't work.

It has worked like a charm for me, and whilst not intending to hijack, I am also "getting as much as I want" now and the respect I get is amazing. although I never had an ea/pa to contend with.

Hats well and truly off to you for such an amazing turn around


----------



## Hurra (Sep 13, 2009)

I too have read NMMNG and am trying to put that in practice everyday but I only started 2 weeks ago. I do feel better about myself but I still have to make more progress around not being a NG and applying that in my marriage. 

My question for 2 posters above is you both have problems with ADD. Is that a coincidence or is ADD some sort of by-product of the NG syndrome etc. 

I ask because my wife always complains I don't listen. She tells me something and I didn't hear any of it or only got part of it. I have been making an effort to pay more attention but with limited success. She often gets annoyed with me and I don't know how to respond. I don't intentionally not listen. But besides my wife, I don't seem to have this problem at work, with friends, etc. 

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

MNG,

As the individual here who was probably the toughest on you, I'm grinning from ear to ear.

Congratulations.

Neil - same to you brother.


----------



## limeyx (Mar 29, 2011)

That is AWESOME!

Part of the reason I come here is to check up on what happened 

I do admit I had low expectations but I was rooting for you!

Thats really great, and I really hope it continues and you are happy. Hopefully your wife realizes what an awesome husband she has, and your (sometimes stubborn-minded  willingness to fight for your marriage hopefully means a lot to her!


----------

